# Realtek Audio Device Tweak (Raltek HDA driver test utility) - help needed



## michael205 (Feb 1, 2020)

Hi i always had problem with my realtek sound card. Whenever i plugged in 5.1 speakers, front speaker/digital port would "turn off" Device wouldn't recognise that i plugged or unplugged jack.No sound from front speakers.
It would stay like this until i unplugged all jacks , shot down system and then turn it on. Rebooting wouldn't do.
I played a bit and thanks to Realtek Audio Device Tweak (Realtek HDA driver test utility) somehow i was able to force sound even without device recognizing that i plugged jack.

Problem is that i tried new drivers and now i can't find this setting . Could someone tell me what should i turn on / off it this program to force sound out of my FS


----------



## erpguy53 (Feb 24, 2020)

try sending a PM to alanfox2000 and ask him how to use that tool as it's not normally used by end users (and it's a "use at your own risk" kind of tool)


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 20, 2020)

Try This


----------



## Lai_yunie_yanto (Feb 25, 2021)

Dear Alan...
Do you have sollution for me ?
I'm using your newest AAF 6.09102.1 & My realtek is ALC 1220.
Your newest Capable of having dolby digital live 5.1 & dts connect 5.1 with SPDIF connection. My decoder light is On (Logitech z906 - capable to decode & bypass dolby & dts bitstream), but only front speaker & center speaker is active, how to activate the rear speaker too ? 
Do you mind telling me


----------



## emanresu (Mar 6, 2021)

Try Ferather's mod? It's based on others' work so he can't guarantee it's virus free..


----------

